# fait divers



## Paciente

Bonjour/Hola

Je voulais savoir comment vous traduiriez "fait divers" dans la phrase:

"Sa mort n'est plus qu'un _fait divers_"

Qué os parece: "¿suceso en el periódico?" Un peu long?
"suceso" tout simple porte à confusion non?
merci bien


----------



## Mody

Hola,

fait divers = suceso

Saludos!


----------



## Paciente

Hmm, en fait ma phrase c'était:
"sa mort n'est plus qu'un fait divers"

Mon problème c'est que si je mets "suceso" tout court je ne crois pas que c'est compréhensible. Donc je rajoute "en el periódico" mais ça fait un peu long non?


----------



## Mody

Ce n'est pas un problème de mettre tout simplément "suceso"; ce mot a sens propre et est tout à fait compréhensible isolément.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La traducción habitual es efectivamente "suceso" - ver aquí: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22fait+divers%22+hecho+suceso&rls=com.microsoft:*:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es

Sin embargo, si es un asesinato, puedes poner "suceso criminal".


----------



## Paciente

Okis. Merci bien!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tu peux employer l'hispanisme: quedarse en *5* ("*en*") _*Resultar definitivamente de una cosa algo que se expresa y se estima insignificante: "Todo quedó en una pelotera más".in DUE._
Tu peux dire:  *su muerte se ha quedado ya en un simple suceso.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Tu peux dire: su muerte se ha quedado ya en* un simple suceso.*


Hola:
Transmite muy bien la idea de "n'est plus qu'un fait divers".


----------



## camargo

Hola paciente

Coincido en que, en español, poner suceso solo se presta a confusión. 

Te propongo:

Su muerte es sólo una noticia más.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

O, "su muerte es tan sólo una noticia de sucesos"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En el caso de un crimen, que es el caso señalado por Tina, puede utilizarse también "hecho criminal". Supongo que según la región "hecho"/"suceso" sonará "más"/"menos" familiar. Aquí en Argentina creo que "hecho criminal" es mucho más frecuente...


----------



## Gévy

Hola León:

¿Se llama y se titula "hechos criminales" la parte reservada en los periódicos para este tipo de noticias? 

Ten en cuenta que "faits divers", como bien lo dice en francés, no son hechos criminales, sino cualquier suceso que haya ocurrido y merece ser apuntado, bien porque resulta curioso, o una noticia que no merece ser ampliada, o un accidente, cosas que pasan en cualquier lugar a diario: solo merecen algunas líneas en el periódico. No te olvides de que en la jerga periodística se llama "les chiens écrasés". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Viendo el contexto me atrevo a decir : "su muerte no es más que unas lineas en la sección de sucesos".


----------



## lavecilla

Bonjour:

Por mí que no quede:

_Su muerte no es más que una esquela en el periódico_

La palabra "esquela" tiene varias acepciones, pero cuando se habla de muerte (¡vaya conversación que tenemos hoy!) se entiende sin ningún género de duda que se refiere a esquela mortuoria.

No conozco del todo la intención pero, si se quiere ser más peyorativo, podría añadirse algún adjetivo a "esquela" (simple, barata, etc.)

*Salud* a todos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Otra posibilidad en la misma línea de GURB:

...se ha quedado en un *mero* suceso.


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> ¿Se llama y se titula "hechos criminales" la parte reservada en los periódicos para este tipo de noticias?



Esa sección, Gévy, se llama en Argentina "policiales".

Sin embargo, como bien tú dices:



Gévy said:


> Ten en cuenta que "faits divers", como bien lo dice en francés, no son hechos criminales, sino cualquier suceso que haya ocurrido y merece ser apuntado, bien porque resulta curioso, o una noticia que no merece ser ampliada, o un accidente, cosas que pasan en cualquier lugar a diario: solo merecen algunas líneas en el periódico. No te olvides de que en la jerga periodística se llama "les chiens écrasés".



que yo sepa, no hay una sección equivalente en la jerga periodística, cuando el caso excede lo meramente criminal, y sólo se refiere a un "chien écrasé"  .


----------



## totor

Retomando esta discusión, me gustaría saber si absolutamente en todos los casos, cuando se habla de "fait divers", se está haciendo referencia a la sección de sucesos varios del diario, o también puede referirse a un suceso común y corriente que uno ve por la calle.

Una cita de mi libro menciona un pasaje de un libro de René Allio donde se refiere a la obra de Foucault _Moi, Pierre Rivière, ayant égorgé ma mère, ma sœur et mon frère…_ (de la que terminó haciendo una película), y donde dice: "voir les faits divers".

Esto me confunde un poco. Como digo, no sé si se está refiriendo a que tiene que ver la sección del diario o qué.

Y por lo que respecta a lo que digo en mi post anterior:


totor said:


> que yo sepa, no hay una sección equivalente en la jerga periodística, cuando el caso excede lo meramente criminal, y sólo se refiere a un "chien écrasé"  .


parecería que sí la hay:


> *gacetilla**.*(Del dim. de _gaceta_1).
> *1.* f. Parte de un periódico destinada a la inserción de noticias cortas.*      2.* f. Cada una de estas mismas noticias.​


Yo siempre pensé que "gacetilla" era solamente la información que enviaban los cines y teatros a los periódicos, pero el DRAE me desmiente.


----------



## Nanon

¿En Argentina no hay prensa _amarillista_?  Quiero decir ¿no se usa la palabra?


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, Nanon?


Nanon said:


> ¿En Argentina no hay prensa _amarillista_?  Quiero decir ¿no se usa la palabra?


Me temo que la prensa amarilla/amarillista es algo diferente.

Según Wiki:


> Prensa amarilla o prensa amarillista es aquel tipo de prensa sensacionalista que incluye titulares de catástrofes y gran número de fotografías con información detallada acerca de accidentes, crímenes, adulterios y enredos políticos. En caso de gráfica o en televisión, se caracteriza por usar colores extremadamente saturados, principalmente el rojo y tener su información desorganizada.


Y de cualquier manera, mi pregunta no es ésa, sino si en todos los casos "fait divers" remite a la sección de los periódicos o no  .


----------



## Nanon

Lamento disentir de lo que dice Gévy. _Faits divers_ son, en su gran mayoría, crímenes, robos o accidentes, casos más o menos trágicos. Les "chiens écrasés" (faits mineurs) sólo merecen unas pocas líneas (aquí hay un artículo interesante). No digo que la prensa amarillista (_la presse à sensations_ o _la presse à scandale) _corresponda exactamente con la _rubrique des faits divers_, pero ¿qué se publica en ese tipo de prensa sino _faits divers_? 

Volviendo a tu pregunta y a tu contexto, en la época de la carrera cinematográfica de René Allio, el medio de información principal eran los periódicos (y la televisión, pero los noticieros tenían en cierta forma la estructura de los periódicos). Probablemente se refiere a leer _faits divers_ en los diarios (¿para buscar información o inspiración?).


----------



## totor

Nanon, no soy yo quien para discutir si tú o Gévy están en lo cierto, pero me gustaría señalarte un par de fragmentos del artículo de Borrel:


> les reportages rapportant des faits divers (dérèglements climatiques, explosion de gaz accidentelle, etc.)





> En outre, le genre du fait divers entretient une relation non explicitée à la norme, en ce qu’il rapporte des faits sortant de l’ordinaire


Sea como fuere, esto es lo que yo necesitaba saber:


Nanon said:


> Volviendo a tu pregunta y a tu contexto, en la época de la carrera cinematográfica de René Allio, el medio de información principal eran los periódicos (y la televisión, pero los noticieros tenían en cierta forma la estructura de los periódicos). Probablemente se refiere a leer _faits divers_ en los diarios (¿para buscar información o inspiración?).


¡Gracias, querida Nanon!


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> Retomando esta discusión, me gustaría saber si absolutamente en todos los casos, cuando se habla de "fait divers", se está haciendo referencia a la sección de sucesos varios del diario, o también puede referirse a un suceso común y corriente que uno ve por la calle.


Hola totor:
Un evento que no aparece en los noticieros es meramente una peripecia 
Para calificarse de "fait divers" debe 1) merecerse la publicación (cuál sea la razón) .... y 2) no caer en las demás secciones habituales del media. ... 


> ... *Moi, Pierre Rivière, ayant égorgé ma mère, ma sœur et mon frère…* (de la que terminó haciendo una película), y donde dice: "voir les faits divers".


... una conducta no tan corriente y común, que de alguna manera llama la atención ¿no?


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Un evento que no aparece en los noticieros es meramente una peripecia


O un *événement*, para diferenciarlo en la misma lengua.


jprr said:


> Para calificarse de "fait divers" debe 1) merecerse la publicación (cuál sea la razón) y 2) no caer en las demás secciones habituales del media.


Exactamente esto es lo que necesitaba saber.


jprr said:


> una conducta no tan corriente y común


Pas du tout (heureusement) !

Merci bien, mon pote !


----------



## Verolajara

Rompiéndome la cabeza también para encontrar la mejor traducción para "faits divers" en un texto que estoy traduciendo, encontré un artículo bastante interesante sobre la particularidad del término en francés. Me pareció que merecía la pena pegarlo aquí: Le fait divers : un genre strictement francophone ?


----------



## totor

Verolajara said:


> Me pareció que merecía la pena pegarlo aquí


¡Bien hecho!


----------



## Gepo

Encontré el término *croniquilla*, que puede ser útil en estos casos. Puede leerse su definición aquí.


----------



## totor

No sé si usaría el término


Gepo said:


> *croniquilla*,


Gepo, por parecerme muy español (aunque también lo usaba Huidobro, bien chileno él), pero lo que sí usaría es la Comunipedia.


----------



## swift

“Nota roja” podría funcionar en determinados contextos y en ciertas latitudes (México y Centroamérica).


----------

